# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Torch, open source machine learning library

## Airicist

Website - torch.ch

Torch on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"Lighting the way to deep machine learning"

by Ronan Collobert, Armand Joulin, Laurens van der Maaten 
January 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook’s latest open-source tool will dramatically speed up AI projects"

by Maria Deutscher
June 24, 2016

----------

